# Treatments for open ended theater



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all,

First time poster over here at the shack. Was hoping for a little advice. 

I'm completing my basement theater room. Carpet coming at the end of the month so it's wrap up the loose ends time. 

Specs and equip:

15 x 25 room with open back to a bar area and essentially rest of basement. There is a bar that separates the theater from the bar room behind it. Kind of a half wall with alleys to each side entering the theater. I have a riser for the second row of seats. 
I've built a false wall for the screen wall. I have about 20" from screen to wall behind it. Screen is a 59 x 138 Seymour AV DIY scope. 

I have an Onkyo 5009 for 7.2, might go 9.2 with highs later. 

Speakers are M&K S-150s across the front, SS-150s on the sides, and S-85's(direct) in the back. Subs are 2 Dayton 18 HO's ( in separate 4 cuft enclosures). 

As far as room treatments go its essentially a clean slate. I have only deadened the front wall with 2" linacoustic with thin plastic membrane between the layers. 

Now, Here's the question..

With an open ended theater do all the typical rules for corner bass traps still aply? 
Is there something I should do differently?
What's the best option these days for first reflections (for both rows). DIY vs bought?
Super chunk the front corners?

I'm planning on digging into REW to get some baseline measurements but have never used it so I'm sure there will be a learning curve. Guess I'm looking for some direction in where to start with the "can't go wrong, must have treatments"

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome.

Corner bass control still applies. Center of the rear wall is also nice if you have the space for something thick. For the side wall reflections, 4" panels are really recommended (or thicker).

Bryan


----------



## Papcody (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks! Would the back half wall treatment still be effective considering It will almost be completely blocked by the back row of seats?


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes it should be just fine the bass should pass right through the chairs.


----------

